# Essential Hand Tool Suggestion for Husband?



## girrlscout (1 mo ago)

Hi,
My husband is a novice woodworker, he has made a beautiful coffee table, a double bowl thing (hard to describe) , and a spoon. He loves working with wood he finds in the forest. 

So far, all the tools he has are economical.

I'm trying to figure out a nice, good quality present for him... anywhere from $150-$400 for tools or a tool that would help him in this new found craft of his.

Any suggestions? Thank you!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome, Scout. Your project is most commendable.
For me, tools are mostly personal to ones skills or anticipated interests. Would a gift card be out of your considerations? Then, he come join here after Christmas and go over what he would like and we could help him with the tools he may need.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Welcome to LJs
I think what you are doing is a great idea. However if you were my wife I’d be against it. Unless he needs a little bit of everything then he probably already has a idea of what he needs better than any of us can guess. I’m a tightwad and very much a practical person when it comes to money though.

Some things are always a good bet that he could use even if he has another like:
Estwing stacked leather handled hammer
Buck or case locking blade knife
Stanley fatmax tape measure or nice folding ruler
Quality heavy guage extension cord
Subscription to a woodworking magazine that has the same stuff he likes/wants to build
A nice set of screwdrivers
Quality American made combination square
Kreg jig
Woodworking clamps
Some folks also like the leather aprons they make for woodworkers. I’m more of a fan of bibs though.
Or just ask him to give you his own list so you know you’ll get it right. Just save the receipt. Good luck!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The members on this woodworking site wrestle with the question of tools needed all the time. But many of them don't have the answer. All they've acquired is a "tool fetish."


----------



## girrlscout (1 mo ago)

Thank you for your kindness and patience as I stumble in the woods blindfolded...

I do want to give him something... they can be returned if I'm wrong... so far I've purchased: 

a crescent lufkin 5/8" x 6" red end two way rule

two books: The Perfect Edge by Ron Hock, and Heirloom Wood: A Modern Guide to Carving Spoons, Bowls, Boards and Other Homewares

a Lie Nielsen 102 low angle block plane (for what, I don't know, but people seem to think one of these are essential)

I am also trying to research something to help him sharpen, but am lost in contentious debates about waterstones, etc. NONE of this seems simple, sigh... but grateful for any and all direction.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Some Diamond Sharpening Plates.
Chisels.
SawStop top of the line table saw. 
Ive been collecting tools for 45 years, still dont have everything I want.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

In my opinion, diamond stones are the easiest and fastest stones to use for sharpening. Water stones need flattening. Oil stones are slower. Diamond stones stay flat and cut fast.

I also use a homemade strop (leather on a block of wood) and some Veritas stropping compound. The biggest weakness of diamond stones is that even the finest stone is too rough. Stropping the edge after sharpening helps a lot.

Vertitas stropping compound

The most basic of hand tools is the chisel. If I had to dispose of all my hand tools but one, I'd keep a chisel.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My suggestion is a gift card to buy some wood at a lumber yard not a home center.
Dont worry it’s not the same as husband buying the wife a new vacuum cleaner for her birthday.
Guys like making stuff for others esp wives.
Tools are to personal for someone else to buy.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

When it comes to tools, I don't believe there is an answer to what is the best tool to start with, it's way to personal. Too many variables, like which style, carving, scrollsaw, or bigger stuff. For me I've always liked a gift card or better yet, my wife would tell me to pick something out and where to get it so she could get me what I wanted,needed, that was the best. Woodworking is a long, enjoyable journey, no need to hurry!

Chris


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Since he has chisels and a plane he will need a way to sharpen them. I first started with the worksharp 3000. Since it was foolproof to get a good edge. I agree with the diamond plates but as a beginner you would need a guide to get the correct angle . I could sell you a tuned plane but I don’t have a return policy


----------



## YRTi (Jan 11, 2022)

None of my tools are $100+ so it's hard to think but I think a set of decent diamond plates is good idea. I use Atoma but I think DMT is more popular. They surely improve his woodworking quality. Tools? hmm, difficult as one person loves a tool while another person may hate it. I'm sure he can enjoy a gift card of Rockler, Leevalley or something like that though.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

How about a Lifetime subscription to Sandpaper? No, that is a lame joke. 

A quality set of wood files would compliment chisels and planes nicely, and they dont need sharpening.

Japanese handsaws are a great addition to any shop.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

The LN block plane is an excellent choice.

The sharpening stones are pretty much the foundation of hand tool work in involving edge tools.

In ww'ing, top quality measuring and marking tools are a must. Here are some possibilities:

1. A good set of rulers. I like the Utilas rulers hooked rulers (Lee Valley)_
2. An accurate square. Starrett is the standard, I recommend a 12" combination, 6" + 12" even better.
3. A double sided 4" square is very handy. Doesn't have to be Starrett, but so much the better.
4. Marking gauge, specifically a cutting gauge. I recommend a wheel gauges.
5. Sliding bevel gauge. 
6. Marking knife. To start a double bevel Narex is a good choice.

Any one or several of these products would fit in your budget and can be purchased at either Woodcraft or Lee Valley.


----------



## LumberJockDude (4 mo ago)

Wow, you are an awesome wife. Do you have a sister? haha

If he is just starting out..
Maybe a Jack plane or jointer plane -- this helps get a flat surface on wood. Or even a power jointer if he like power tools.
It's a lot easier to do woodworking if you can have a flat surface.

Since you said he made a "double bowl thing".. maybe he'd be interested in a lathe? 

This is another power tool, but a track saw is really nice, espeically if he does not have a table saw. This will let him cut straight lines easily effectively and safely.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Simple list: 
Decent handsaws, as long as they are sharp. Usually 4 types...Rip, Cross Cut, Back saw, Dovetail saw. 

Decent chisels...does NOT matter who made them...as long as they are sharp, and you can keep them that way...1/4", 1/2" , 3/4" and maybe a 1" wide size.....you do NOT need a "full" set of sizes..

Mallet....both to drive the chisels, and knock assemblies together (or apart..) and a claw hammer to drive nails

A few decent squares for lay out work. ONE GOOD measuring tape...

Planes? Keep it simple....a Block plane, a Smoother plane, a Jack plane, and maybe a Jointer plane ( mine are either Stanley made, or Millers Falls made) Can worry about the "Specialty" planes later....You do NOT need to buy the full catalog from Veritas....

A simple work bench with at least one vise.......as a place to use those tools..
A simple tool chest to store the tools
And..a large box of #2 pencils ( that always seem to wander off)and a pencil sharpener


Oh, and a supply of Clamps...to do any glue ups....can never have too many. 
Hand drills....sometimes an "eggbeater" style works better than a corded one








And, if the gears are kept oiled up...you can't even hear this drill running..
Will need a few drill bits....
The Dungeon Woodshop is a Hybrid shop....75% Hand tool, 25% Power tool

Sanding? Hand or powered?


----------



## ManySplinters (Sep 28, 2021)

girrlscout said:


> Hi,
> My husband is a novice woodworker, he has made a beautiful coffee table, a double bowl thing (hard to describe) , and a spoon. He loves working with wood he finds in the forest.
> 
> So far, all the tools he has are economical.
> ...


How about education on how to use the tools? Anything by Roy Underhill, something from Lost Art Press, maybe a subscription to Mortise & Tenon magazine, etc...

No matter how fine the tool, the proper application of it relies on a knowledgeable craftsman.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe dial up some Mary May?


----------



## liljimy7 (Jul 26, 2015)

girrlscout said:


> Hi,
> My husband is a novice woodworker, he has made a beautiful coffee table, a double bowl thing (hard to describe) , and a spoon. He loves working with wood he finds in the forest.
> 
> So far, all the tools he has are economical.
> ...


Fastcap tape measure ProCarpenter FlatBack Tape Measure - FastCap
Measuring tools & sharpening stones & digital printouts makes projects more accurate. Also, I use 3 1/2” wide electric planner by Dewalt, belt sander, razor sharp Japanese hand saws, long guide for ripping boards, good level, squares, band saw, drill press, chop saw with good blade, chisel set, lathe cutting tools, tool bag, etc….


----------



## Idahoan (Sep 4, 2020)

ManySplinters said:


> How about education on how to use the tools? Anything by Roy Underhill, something from Lost Art Press, maybe a subscription to Mortise & Tenon magazine, etc...
> 
> No matter how fine the tool, the proper application of it relies on a knowledgeable craftsman.


This man is right! I would definitely recommend browsing titles by Lost Art Press, a small publisher with perhaps 4-5 dozen titles. A few titles should jump out at you. If he doesn't already have 'The Anarchist's Tool Chest,' you have to get that for him. The other title that I have found to accelerate my woodworking knowledge is 'Cut and Dried' which will help anyone who reads it understand the medium they're working with - namely wood. Wood seems simple to the uneducated. 'Cut and Dried' is a literal eye opener.


----------



## can2mike1959 (1 mo ago)

girrlscout said:


> Hi,
> My husband is a novice woodworker, he has made a beautiful coffee table, a double bowl thing (hard to describe) , and a spoon. He loves working with wood he finds in the forest.
> 
> So far, all the tools he has are economical.
> ...


A Dewalt Scroll saw


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

I have two suggestions;

1. A beautifully wrapped box with only a letter of credit for '1 free tool for your next project'.
We are all in need of tools, and struggle with 'which next one is the most important'? I find I never have that answer until I know what I'm going to build next, and what would make it easier for me.

2. Sign him up for a class where they make a tool, like a mallet. Or take the class together. I'm not interested in wood turning, and my wife only understands 'woodworking', and that I needed a nice mallet. She signed me up for a basic turning class where we got to take the mallet we turned home with us. I wish she would have joined though, so she would have a better understanding of what I do, and so I could have two mallets!


----------



## DakotaHeirlooms (Sep 24, 2015)

girrlscout said:


> Hi,
> My husband is a novice woodworker, he has made a beautiful coffee table, a double bowl thing (hard to describe) , and a spoon. He loves working with wood he finds in the forest.
> 
> So far, all the tools he has are economical.
> ...


What does he have now?


----------



## BlueNo2 (Mar 20, 2014)

As people have said a wonderful gift, but a difficult choice, given every woodworker has their own private wish list. I would think about what is the type of things he makes (or aspires to make.). Is he more a woodcarver or a furniture maker. Does he use a lot of plywood (in that case a track saw would fit the bill) or raw/unsurfaced lumber. Does he use - or want to use - traditional hand tools, etc - or does he lust after the Fein tool catalog (basically the Porsche of power tools).


If he is into furniture, I don't think you can go wrong with a Bad Axe backsaw (for cutting joints - like a Stilleto or the Bayonet- or a Lie Nielson hand plane (the "Low Angled Jack Plane is a great upgrade.( Simple web search should find them, but act quickly as you're getting close to Xmas for mail-order.) There are in the $250-350 range, and would be treasured for years. 
Lie- Nielsen also has a froe - a tool used for splitting tree parts into boards for around $150
I would also second purchasing The Anarchist's Toolchest book from Lost Art Press - this is a modern classic that is really more about the philosophy of thoughtful wood working - given your husband is already in the "found wood" route, it should really be up his alley. 
And yes, I would second buying him sharpening stones: I swear by Shapton Glass Stones (available and returnable from Amazon): I would bet he already has a basic medium to course stone, but something in the 8000 to 16000 grit range (ultra fine) will take his sharpening to a new level: at 100-150 bucks, they are very much an "I'll buy that later item" when shopping for yourself but would be a great and thoughtful gift.

Finally, depending on your location and your husbands skill level, buying him a seat on a weekend or weeklong woodworking "school" (quotes because sometimes they are sometimes held in tool stores). If you pick up an issue of Fine Woodworking ( a great stocking stuffer), you will find a number advertised in the classifieds.


----------



## DoctorJ (Aug 25, 2009)

girrlscout said:


> Thank you for your kindness and patience as I stumble in the woods blindfolded...
> 
> I do want to give him something... they can be returned if I'm wrong... so far I've purchased:
> 
> ...


Regarding the block plane - here's a link to a very good video on why it's so great and how to make it really work for you!


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I like the idea of woodworking tools, instead of a nice tie. Many good suggestions above. But without knowing what tools he has, we'd be giving a shoot in the dark suggestions. I like what JohnSmith mentioned for a gift card. Maybe check his shop area where he does his woodworking, for a possible tool list he's made on a note pad. I'd focus on the type of woodworking he intends to do, and do some fill-ins of what he may like to have (a need, not something nice to have that sits on a shelf collecting dust). I have purchased tools that would be nice to have. maybe used them once if that in the last five years. 

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to help with the gift. Your husbands a lucky man. I wish my wife would get me tools as a gift.


----------



## ed13 (Nov 22, 2016)

It is hard to answer without knowing what he has and what he wants to build, but two tools I reach for every time I am at my bench regardless of whether I am doing joinery, thicknessing, carving, or whatever:

Number 1:

- Shop Fox D3208 - 6" Fractional Dial Caliper, 
6" Fractional Dial Caliper at Grizzly.com 

There are a zillion calipers out there, but I am very much suggesting this one because, 1) It is mechanical, never has dead batteries; 2) The scale reads in fractions.

If your husband works in metric, ignore this, but if he works in inches, this is a winner. A digital caliper I find to be awkward. Either I need to convert the decimals to fractions (easy if you are a machinist, tedious if you aren't), or I need to use the digital fractional scale....which is absolutely useless. The digital fractional scale reads in 1/128ths, which isn't useful. 

For the caliper I'm suggesting, you can just look at the dial and see what the fraction is. If you want to know to 1/32 or 1/16, or 1/8, you just find the line that is closest and you have it. It may take a little practice to understand what I am saying, but it isn't hard.

Number 2: 

Starret rule C309R-6. 6" flexible. The Amazon description is, "Starrett Full Flexible Steel Rule with Satin Chrome Finish, Quick Reading, and Inch Graduation - 6" Length, 9R Graduation Type, 1/64" Thickness - C309R-6"

This rule is thin and flexible, making it easier to do accurate layout. The satin finish is easy to read.

Number 3:

If he wants to build furniture, get him a subscription to Paul Seller's Woodworking Masterclasses. You can either do an ongoing monthly subscription or you can buy projects one by one (I think). Note that there is a sister site with a name like Common Woodworking that may have a bunch of free episodes that will help get started.


----------



## Notheestuh (8 mo ago)

If he loves to work with wood from trees from the forest, how about the book” Make a Chair From a Tree” - I think the author is Jenny Alexander- all about converting a recently cut log into usable lumber to make furniture parts with hand tools


----------



## Notheestuh (8 mo ago)

It’s about chair making but the skills could apply to making other furniture parts from green wood


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Have one of his friends ask him what the next tool he thinks he'll buy for his shop and then go out and buy a good quality one of them for him


----------



## gerald.polmateer (23 d ago)

girrlscout said:


> Thank you for your kindness and patience as I stumble in the woods blindfolded...
> 
> I do want to give him something... they can be returned if I'm wrong... so far I've purchased:
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you found out what kind of carving he wants to do. If he wants to do chip carving the best tools can be bought for not much money. One of the first things I did was chip carving and then I learned low relief carving. I realized that was probably where I was going to land because the work I do does not lend itself to carving very often. LI still have the tools I bought by Wayne Barton (Home - Chip Carving | Wayne Barton's Alpine School of Woodcarving). A huge problem is that people think tools will replace skill when they will not. Once a person becomes skilled they tend to buy the best tools, but they also know what the best tools are and use and sharpen them. Many years ago when Alex Zeller was still living I visited him twice. One of the first questions he asked me was about my ability to draw. He said carving is directly related to one's ability to draw. The man who was teaching some of us was taught by Alex. In Alex's home I saw some impressive carvings unlike I had ever seen except by the man I was learning from. Those kind of people will tell you and show you things that is seldom if ever read in a book.


----------

